# IHC Trains



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello all! I was wondering what you think of IHC Trains? There is a lady who lives 20 min away from me and she has all kinds of locomotives. Her husband pasted away last year of cancer. Apparently he had a select few that he wanted to donate to a collector. My grandmother happens to know this lady and got me in touch. She has a IHC 4-6-2 Premier Semi Pacific locomotive. I was how the company is compared to different ones, and/or if I should get involved with it.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

IHC and Mehano were the same if I am not mistaken. Very good runners. A little less detail than others but good quality locomotives. I think (am not sure) they are related to the Riverrosii ones but made with less details or something.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright. Yes, the locomotives are not super detailed however I do quite like them.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:...nuff said...


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

IHC makes a good running locomotive. They are weighted quite well. It was Mehano, then IHC, now it's called Mehano again. IHC also made the dual motored GG1. That one has a lot of pulling power.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

IHC is the importer that was in Philly, that took over from AHM, then the Philly operation went belly up, then I believe their assets were taken over by some Texans, and moved to Dallas or somewhere. Mehano, is the Yugoslavian/Slovenian manufacturer that brings us the USRA light 2-8-2 and 4-6-2 models that are the most durable (don't ask me how! - ), PEMCO's SP 2-6-0 and C&O 4-8-2, terrific diesel models for inexpensive prices, and the most complete lineup of Continental Europe's High Speed Trains. I personally like their steam lineup, for their limited edition Canadian trains, and their Camelback 2-6-0, and Superheated 4-4-0. Great models for low cost. Go get 'em slugger!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Yeah Baby!!*



trainguru said:


> IHC is the importer that was in Philly, that took over from AHM, then the Philly operation went belly up, then I believe their assets were taken over by some Texans, and moved to Dallas or somewhere. Mehano, is the Yugoslavian/Slovenian manufacturer that brings us the USRA light 2-8-2 and 4-6-2 models that are the most durable (don't ask me how! - ), PEMCO's SP 2-6-0 and C&O 4-8-2, terrific diesel models for inexpensive prices, and the most complete lineup of Continental Europe's High Speed Trains. I personally like their steam lineup, for their limited edition Canadian trains, and their Camelback 2-6-0, and Superheated 4-4-0. Great models for low cost. Go get 'em slugger!


Trainguru is spot on as IHC Texas is the distributor for Mehano in the US. I have 3 4-6-2 Pacifics and 2-8-2 Mikado that run great...but cosmetically are lacking...but so what!! Now if you want specific parts for these steamers you can wait it out on Ebay or contact Texas and they will refer you to a guy named Charlie in Philadelphia(seems the parts department is still there?? and this very unique gentleman will give you the lowdown on purchasing parts....he's a character and don't tell him you're a Giants Fan, OUCH!!:laugh:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Trainguru is spot on as IHC Texas is the distributor for Mehano in the US. I have 3 4-6-2 Pacifics and 2-8-2 Mikado that run great...but cosmetically are lacking...but so what!! Now if you want specific parts for these steamers you can wait it out on Ebay or contact Texas and they will refer you to a guy named Charlie in Philadelphia(seems the parts department is still there?? and this very unique gentleman will give you the lowdown on purchasing parts....he's a character and don't tell him you're a Giants Fan, OUCH!!:laugh:


IHC is not the only distributor for Mehano in the USA, Trainworld sells Mehano for a whole lot less than IHC, but they're limited to the 4-8-2, 2-6-0 Camelback, and the 4-6-2. -


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

yes i have a 4-8-2 that i bought in 1998 , cant complain really , it is durable


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Ooppppss!!*



trainguru said:


> IHC is not the only distributor for Mehano in the USA, Trainworld sells Mehano for a whole lot less than IHC, but they're limited to the 4-8-2, 2-6-0 Camelback, and the 4-6-2. -


I totally forgot about Trainworld ...they had their post Christmas clearance sale of Mehano steamers and I just couldn't pull the trigger on the sale...too bad, the price was right!! Next timer!!:thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Still is! $30 for the 4-6-2, and the 4-8-2 for $60. I may get a few more myself. -


----------

